# who has the best after market 69 gto valance



## calray (Oct 1, 2015)

i was hoping to get used one but cant find one so next is after market ..so does any one know what one is best or know of a used one thanks so much


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

There has only been one reproduction of the '69 valance, it has slight issues outboard of the light buckets, but can be bodyworked.


----------

